
Google’s Chrome OS Security Claims: Idiotic according to Bruce Schneir - aj
http://technologizer.com/2009/07/09/googles-chrome-os-security-claims-idiotic/
======
aj
The actual article quoted in this article is at
<http://www.pcworld.com/article/168087/>

Should have posted that link.

